

Show HN: Banana-controlled Super Hexagon - arthens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNDRUlCN5h4

======
dlutzy
Don't slip up now! Keep your eyes peeled.

------
richo
Dammit, he's better at that game than I am.

On a fucking banana.

~~~
arthens
Let's face it, that doesn't say much.

